# "الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" يصفان القبطي بـ "المتوفى" والمسلم بـ "الشهيد"



## tasoni queena (18 يناير 2011)

*"الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" يصفان القبطي بـ "المتوفى" والمسلم بـ "الشهيد"*

كتب: عماد توماس

في سقطة مهنية وقعت فيها اكبر صحيفتين في مصر وهما "الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" ، وصفت صحيفة "المصري اليوم" في النسخة الورقية المطبوعة في عددها الصادر يوم الاثنين 17 يناير 2010 –الصفحة الخامسة- وتحت عنوان " محامى الكموني: المناخ السياسي لم يؤثر على الحكم.. ومحامى الضحايا: الحكم "رادع" الشاب ابانوب بــ "المتوفى " بينما وصفت الشرطي أيمن حامد بــ "الشهيد".
وقام الموقع الالكتروني للمصري اليوم بتعديل الخبر في وقت لاحق، وقام بتغيير كلمة "المتوفى" بــ "الشهيد".










ووقعت "الأهرام" في نفس السقطة، ففي عددها الصادر بتاريخ 17 يناير 2010-الصفحة الخامسة- وصفت الشرطي أيمن حامد بــ"الشهيد" بينما وصفت ابانوب بــ"الضحية".

• واكتفت صحيفة "الدستور" بوصف القتلى بــ "الضحايا" بينما بررت صحيفة "الشروق" سبب الحادث منسوبة لتحريات أولية لأجهزة الشرطة ربما لتأثر المتهم حمام الكموني بواقعة اغتصاب شاب مسيحي لطفلة مسلمة وأيضا إجهاض احد الأطباء الأقباط لزوجته أثناء إجراء عملية جراحية لها.-بحسب قول الصحيفة. ( وهو نفس ما رددته صحيفة "الأسبوع" في اليوم التالي لمذبحة نجع حمادي ، بأن الحادث على خلفية اتهام مسجل خطر بارتكاب المذبحة انتقاما من طبيب مسيحي تسبب في وفاة جنين في بطن زوجه المتهم أثناء عملية الولادة.) 









يذكر أن، صحيفة "النبأ" الأسبوعية، في عددها الصادر بعد المذبحة، وصفت عريف الذي كان مكلفًا بحراسة مطرانيه نجع حمادي بـ"الشهيد"، بينما وصفت أبانوب الطالب بكلية الحقوق بـ"الضحية". 










​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: "الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" يصفان القبطي بـ "المتوفى" والمسلم بـ "الشهيد"*

*مش بعتبرها سقطه مهنيه من المصري اليوم والاهرام
لان الجريدتين دول طول عمرهم متعصبيين في اخبارهم
ومحدش يقدر ينسي مقال الاهرام الشهير اللي تم نشر اعتذار له 
وكلامهم ده مش هيفرق معانا في حاجه 
ميرسي ع الخبر​*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: "الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" يصفان القبطي بـ "المتوفى" والمسلم بـ "الشهيد"*

*البلد كلها كدة
جات على دول !؟

ربنا موجود
*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: "الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" يصفان القبطي بـ "المتوفى" والمسلم بـ "الشهيد"*

اولآ شكرا للخبر 



> *البلد كلها كدة
> جات على دول !؟*


 
*ثانيآ اخي العزيز ارجوا التعديل البلد مش كلها كدة المسلمين كلهم كدة لان ربنا في كتابهم قالهم انتم احسن ناس في الدنيا ام المسيحين والمسلمين دووول جيين من رب تاني غير رب المسلمين فمحدش يعبرهم ههههه*


----------



## انا مصري مسيحي (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: "الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" يصفان القبطي بـ "المتوفى" والمسلم بـ "الشهيد"*

*اسف في تعديل في كلمة *

*ثانيآ اخي العزيز ارجوا التعديل البلد مش كلها كدة المسلمين كلهم كدة لان ربنا في كتابهم قالهم انتم احسن ناس في الدنيا ام النصاري واليهود دووول جيين من رب تاني غير رب المسلمين فمحدش يعبرهم ههههه*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: "الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" يصفان القبطي بـ "المتوفى" والمسلم بـ "الشهيد"*


لا تعليق  ​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: "الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" يصفان القبطي بـ "المتوفى" والمسلم بـ "الشهيد"*

اصلهم مصدقين ان مفيش شهدا الا عندهم بس
ربنا ينور العقول​


----------



## zama (18 يناير 2011)

*رد: "الأهرام" و"المصري اليوم" يصفان القبطي بـ "المتوفى" والمسلم بـ "الشهيد"*

اللي في القلب في القلب يا كنيسة  ..

أشكرك تاسوني  ..


----------



## iBassam (29 يناير 2013)

ما اعتقد هذا خطأ
هذا بقصد الكاتب بالصحيفه


----------



## The Antiochian (29 يناير 2013)

*يفهمون الشهادة على من قال الشهادتين ، ولا يعرفون أننا قدمنا مئات آلاف الشهداء قبل أن يخرج أحدهم من الصحراء ليخبرنا بأن المسيح لم يصلب .*​


----------

